# Parc Soleil Studio Plus ?



## DaveC (Jan 14, 2011)

What is the difference between a studio and a studio plus at Parc Soleil. The description is very vague. I'm assume the studio penthouse has the best view so the studio plus must have something else. Does anybody know?


----------



## AlnKel (Jan 14, 2011)

The only difference, I was told, is that the studio plus faces the lake. But, I also thought they were rooms on higher floors of the buildings.


----------



## Brkian (Jan 15, 2011)

I believe all the studios are identical, except for floor/view.  Considering there isn't much of a view (at least not significantly different from any other view), I would not pay for any upgraded room type.  We ended up in a penthouse room due to a mixup in my reservation.  It cost twice the points and I found it to be a less appealing room simply because the elevator requires key card access to the top floor - by the time you realize this and dig out the card from your pocket you have already started to travel to an unwanted floor (like down to the first floor when you boarded the elevator on the second or third floor from the parking garage).  

Also note that the studios are park soleil don't have balconies nor do the windows open.


----------



## DaveC (Jan 15, 2011)

ok thanks. That's helps a lot. Seems like I would be better off getting a 1 bedroom if I want a better room.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 5, 2011)

Would you compare the studios here to the studios at Lagoon tower.  In that there are no balconies and no windows that open much, if at all.

I hate the studios at LT because of that I would prefer the studios at KT instead.

I do not have anything to go by for PS.  Does anyone have a floor plan for the studios and 1 BRs that they could share.

TIA


----------



## jestme (Feb 5, 2011)

The only thing I can think of as a `plus` is if you own one, you pay MF`s for a studio, and still get 3500 points for it. Then you could use your 3500 points for 10 days in a regular studio, or a 1BR during gold season.


----------



## PigsDad (Feb 6, 2011)

Sandy Lovell said:


> I do not have anything to go by for PS.  Does anyone have a floor plan for the studios and 1 BRs that they could share.


Here is a great web site that has pics and floorplans for most of the HGVC properties.  Just scroll through the pics, and it has floor plans for the PS studio, 1BR and 2BR.

Kurt


----------



## itradehilton (Feb 6, 2011)

Great link PigsDad


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks, I did not notice the floor plans, I finally figured they were pictures that are farther down the picture scroll.

Guess I might have to consider springing for a 1 BR as the studios are tiny.


----------

